# Shoebox Custom Garage



## pshoe64

Started the garage process. I have a couple of good mechanics, a toolbox and a camera. We'll build the facility around us as we go. So we started with a Mini Cooper Convertible. We just started the detail work on the interior, the rest of the body will follow along.

-Paul


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Paul
Welcome to the "shop owner" world!:thumbsup: Looks like your guys have a sweet project going there. Cant wait to see it when she rolls out of the paint booth!

Larry


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

More rent to pay now. I hope you keep them busy.

Hey that forman looks like a Claude. Can I name him??? Just looks like a Claude to me:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Paul. Looking forward to what the shop turns out!


----------



## eastside johnny

Shoebox custom garage....PERFECT NAME!
LQQKING forward to more pictures.


----------



## XracerHO

Garage has a good crew & like the interior detail, will keep watching for the finished Mini. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats on opening a new shop P64!!! Can't wait to see all the new customs coming out, from the guys at SCG!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

4 days went by!! i dont see any finished stuff! hurry !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

WesJY said:


> 4 days went by!! i dont see any finished stuff! hurry !! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Man Wes, I got to give 'em a little holiday time. They are working in the yard right now and baby it's cold out there! But I'll start crackin' the whip after the holiday rush. They may get more motivated once the walls are up and finished and we get the heater on:thumbsup:
Got to get the heater going so the paint will dry!

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

pshoe64 said:


> Man Wes, I got to give 'em a little holiday time. They are working in the yard right now and baby it's cold out there! But I'll start crackin' the whip after the holiday rush. They may get more motivated once the walls are up and finished and we get the heater on:thumbsup:
> Got to get the heater going so the paint will dry!
> 
> -Paul


yeah of course .. i expect to see one car done on the day after christmas!!!!! LOL! I enjoy seeing new custom cars/trucks here on HT. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Great start! Keep the pix coming. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

A New Shop oh boy!

Nice first Mini topless project pshoe64 & the interior is a very nice custom detail touch.

Bob...have a color in mind yet for this?...zilla


----------



## win43

Looks like a great start. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

*We have walls!*

I had the chance to put some work into the garage this past week and got much further than expected. Pictures soon! I managed to get the concrete poured, and walls up, but no finish work yet. I'm working with the hydraulics guy now to get the lifts installed. I had no idea how much time you can spend building a custom pair of lifts! Still looking for work benches and maybe some lockers. Need to get this moving, I miss the body work...and the Mini's calling me to finish her up.

-Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo

That ragtop Cooper is gonna rock !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## pshoe64

*Coming Along*

Well I have walls and some paint. Need to work up the trim and get the lifts in place. Still need doors too. But it's all coming along, slowly but surely. I posted smaller images here, you can see larger views at:
http://sites.google.com/site/woodrumridgeracewaythetracks/home/my-custom-stuff

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that shop looks sweet!!! I can't wait until the customs start rolling out!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Shoebox Garage looks to be open soon!!! I'm sure it'll fill up fast!!! RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice looking shop.Like SCM said, hope to see some cool customs hitting the streets. Tom


----------



## bobhch

Eye see you have been busy with the shop...Cool!

BZ


----------



## pshoe64

*Stuck in the Snow - SHOP TIME!*

Okay, we got ice last night and I'm stranded on my ridge. Good news is I will get to go back to civilization tomorrow. Mean time, I have some time to help the boys at the shop. We really got the lived in look going now. Dirt on the walls, a few posters, parts references etc. Still need more tools. All in good time I guess. But it wasn't 5 minutes after the tools rolled in, we started on a couple of cars.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

Here's a couple more pics.

-Paul


----------



## Super Coupe

I see no pics,but the 6 X's look good. lol Tom


----------



## pshoe64

Super Coupe said:


> I see no pics,but the 6 X's look good. lol Tom


Are you logged in? I can see them. You can see them on my site at:

http://sites.google.com/site/woodrumridgeracewaythetracks/home/my-custom-stuff

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

*lots of neat details all over the place that work very well for a Super Real look...*

Paul,

I see X's too but, the link you posted works.

WOW! Your floor and yellow lines look real........REAL. LOL 

The posters and the rest of your tiny detail has made this a very nice looking shop...Sweet!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Have fun working on those cars...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SHOP LOOKS AWESOME!! I gotta finish mine asap! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking shop like the details & posters. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

*"X"s and no pics.*

Let me know if anyone else can't see the posted pics. I can see them. Usually when others can't see them, I can't either. Thanks in advance for the help.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

I cant see them. i just click on the link to check out the pictures.

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

*Test*

Can you see me now?


----------



## Super Coupe

Not yet. Tom


----------



## pshoe64

*Test 3*

Okay, I have managed to lock out general viewing on the images from my site, linked to this or any other one. In the process of fixing. But you can still see the originals on my site.

-Paul


----------



## Super Coupe

The link works fine and the garage looks like it is up and running at speed. Tom


----------



## pshoe64

*Pictures Fixed*

I believe I have the pictures fixed now. If anyone is still seeing "X"s let me know.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now you're cooking!! Looking good Paul!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Paul your shop is amazing!!!! Really looks awsome dude!!!

I see every pic on both pages.

Love the chic pic!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dude I see Claude looking in on the work getting done. Did you name him Claude? I think he looks like a Claude.

Never met a Claude but thats what he looks like!!


----------



## pshoe64

*Not in the garage*

I had to snap these shots quick, so no garage scene. I built these for a friend that is new to the hobby. Dan helps me with the Race to the Future program, so at the end of last year's event, I build him a small track and a couple of custom open wheelers.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

Hey Paul,

A couple of neat carts! I can almost here the engines revs now...

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bob...bet yah the Hooters car wins...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

dig it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As much as I like Hooters, I'm favoring the Raybestos this go round!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

That's a cool lookin' pair of open wheelers, Paul! Nice color combos!!


----------



## WesJY

I like BOTH!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

*A Little Bit Accomplished*

We dug up some Trevco bodywork the other day and decided it was time to do some work. The old Harvick car is setting on a Tyco HP-7, the Busch and Jr rides are fabricated on a couple of Super IIIs. 



















Now we are working up a Porsche 936, an old Chaparral Camaro and another 58 Fury. The Tahoe is a future project.




























-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*It's Been Awhile*

I got some slot cave time this past turkey weekend, so here's a peek at some of what I came up with. The decals on the NASCAR bodies are made from a plain paper and a XYRON sticker maker I swiped from my wife's scrapbooking stuff. You run the paper through it and it applies sticky stuff to the back. It hangs on pretty good, even wrapping around the bumper and fender curves. I haven't tried clear coating yet, maybe this weekend.

Photos should show up now. I used the link to the image and not the actual image address.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*Some New 48 Panels Too*

Almost forgot. Also completed a custom panel for my youngest and an M&M green custom for daddy.

-Paul


----------



## jtslot

just a bunch of xssss


----------



## Super Coupe

That's all I got too. x x x x 
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241

No pics Shoe... Images are all red x's.


----------



## Gear Head

That's funny, I got blue question marks....???

Must be a Mac thing


----------



## slotcarman12078

I got blank spaces... Must be a firefox thing!!! At least you guys have _something_ to look at...


----------



## Super Coupe

Yeah, At least it's X-rated.lol
>Tom<


----------



## bondoman2k

Try this guys. Doesn't give you each photo seperately, but it will get you there. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:
http://sites.google.com/site/woodrumridgeracewaythetracks/home/my-custom-stuff


----------



## Super Coupe

That's more like it. I like the Sanford and Son truck. The others look great as well. Thanks for the link.
>Tom<


----------



## pshoe64

Sorry Guys, I screwed up the links to the images last night. Posting and sleep don't mix:freak:

I was linking to a thumbnail with a link to the image and not the image itself. Please let me know if you can see these now.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm still not seeing pix Paul. I saw them through the link bondoman posted up though.


This is really odd. If I press the "quote" button, The image codes are there and look proper. If I copy and paste it without the brackets, the images work... Might want to check your [IMG] brackets or something?!?!\

Also, when I do close the 2nd tab, the last couple of pix I look at will appear in the thread while it's open. If I leave and come back, they're gone again.. :p


----------



## pshoe64

*I've Been Googled...*

Turns out it is my Google website that's causing the issue. As I look back through older posts, all of my images are "X"d out. My site was recently upgraded (not by me) and it looks like there's some new permissions layer I will need to figure out. In the meantime, I posted the latest images in photobucket and replaced the links on my last few posts. I should heave this resolved soon. BTW, if I'm logged onto Google, the images show up. I get the "X"s when I logout of Google and lose the permissions to the links. Time to dig into some code.

Thanks for everyone's patience.
-Paul


----------



## SCJ

Very cool.....who is the maker on the Orange/Primer Can-Am car on the lift?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## pshoe64

The Porsche 936 in one of my creations that's not quite there yet, along with a Lola T-70 Coupe, McLaren M-5 F1, 48 Tucker, Long-nosed 2009 Mustang and Lon-nosed 2010 Camaro. 

The 936 sits well on the Mega-G 1.5 but still appears a bit high in the front. It looks perfect on a Super Magna-traction chassis though. Wish someone would bring that chassis back.

You can catch some additional pics here:

Speed Inc Prototypes

-Paul


----------



## jtslot

awesome sanford and son truck


----------



## pshoe64

The truck was easy. Finding scale junk to put in the bed was challenge!

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Liking that 2 door Impala, jus sayn'...may have to try that!!! RM


----------



## SCJ

:thumbsup:

Paul, this looks like so many of the Carrera (German) slots I have been drooling over for years now....wishing they would fit an AFX chassis......how does one go about buying one or two of these, how much are they etc.

Thanks


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com




pshoe64 said:


> The Porsche 936 in one of my creations that's not quite there yet, along with a Lola T-70 Coupe, McLaren M-5 F1, 48 Tucker, Long-nosed 2009 Mustang and Lon-nosed 2010 Camaro.
> 
> The 936 sits well on the Mega-G 1.5 but still appears a bit high in the front. It looks perfect on a Super Magna-traction chassis though. Wish someone would bring that chassis back.
> 
> You can catch some additional pics here:
> 
> Speed Inc Prototypes
> 
> -Paul


----------



## pshoe64

The Chaparral 2F and the 936 started out as Carreras, I think I have the Matra 630 also. They are very low profile from the side and don't fit much of anything. I've been reworkiing the sides to make them a bit deeper to squeeze a chassis into fit and still have clearance for pick ups etc. That's one of things that are taking me so long. The 936 is really close maybe early next year. The Chappy and Matra, not so close. But I'm still working on them. I'll post something up when they are ready for consumption

-Paul


----------



## SCJ

pshoe64 said:


> The Chaparral 2F and the 936 started out as Carreras, I think I have the Matra 630 also. They are very low profile from the side and don't fit much of anything. I've been reworkiing the sides to make them a bit deeper to squeeze a chassis into fit and still have clearance for pick ups etc. That's one of things that are taking me so long. The 936 is really close maybe early next year. The Chappy and Matra, not so close. But I'm still working on them. I'll post something up when they are ready for consumption
> 
> -Paul


 
I thought they looked familiar....please LMK when you have them ready for consumption.

---------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bobhch

pshoe64,

A ton of Super Great slot car fun! 

No I can't cut the Turkey right now......I'm Busy. lol

Bob...gobble, gobble...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

*Test Posting*

Just a test guys to see if my images on my Google Site are working. Let me know if you can see the truck.










-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

yep good ole Sanford & Son


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Liking that 2 door Impala, jus sayn'...may have to try that!!! RM


ditto, that's the one I'm digging the most. i have a couple of Caprice junkers here too that may need to see that treatment.

--rick


----------



## pshoe64

Thanks guys. I know what I did now and can prevent the dreaded "X" or "?" from showing up in future posts.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*Some New Stuff*

I finally had a few minutes to take some pics of recent projects and few new items.


















These are some Trevco bodies I bought last year/year before???? and have been patiently waiting on me to slap a chassis under them.









These are few lexan bodies that I started to resuscitate. They have RO style X2s and Super G+ chassis under them.









These are my latest. On 90's NASCAR phase. All of the decals are paper made with a Xyron sticker maker.









The Hooters Team.









Just finished this one.


















Xyron Sticker Machine and Snickers sample (next project! Still on the 90's!)

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

pshoe64 said:


> All of the decals are paper made with a Xyron sticker maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Paul


Cool stuff P64...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Never seen one of those "X" gadjets...Interesting...RM


----------



## WesJY

Yeah me too!! Awesome idea!!! but not sure how it works??

Wes


----------



## foxkilo

sorry to sound like a wisecrack but the Chapparal seems to be Faller. As far as my knowledge goes Carrera 160 never had a Chapparal out.
As for the Faller F1 even with the wings attached you got nice projet at hand but get rid of the tires they were the real shortcoming of an otherwise nice car. You should try an Aurora Indie on that chassis a perfect match. You can shorten the side of the body and then it really looks like an classic Indie racer.

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078

pshoe64 said:


> Thanks guys. I know what I did now and can prevent the dreaded "X" or "?" from showing up in future posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Paul


*Yup, and now we got an even bigger one!!!* :tongue:


----------



## pshoe64

I print my "decals" in plain, thinner stock paper using a laser printer. I cut them in sections that will pass through the "X" gadget. You feed the printed paper at the top of the X and pull it through the bottom side. The paper gets sandwiched between an adhesive section and a clear cover. You press it down, I use a rolling pin (don't tell my wife) to make sure the adhesive is pressed on all of the printed paper. Then you peel the clear section away, cut the decals as close as possible and peel the adhesive backing off the back. That leaves you with a thin paper decal, kind of like the old Aurora AFX G+ bodies had, only thinner. The adhesive is really sticky and keeps the decal fixed to the car, even on compound curves of fenders. The Xyron gadget was found at Walmart in the craft section. I think I paid 4.99 for it. I've done 10 cars, billboards and few other items. It turns anything you can print into a sticker. And I use 14-16 LB paper, standard is 20-22 LB.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

Mario, the Chappy is a Faller. I traded for it and several others from a gentlemen over in Germany, along with a resin McLaren F1 Coupe. I'm still researching the origin of some of these, the source I got them from wasn't sure and thought they were all Carrera. The Faller F1 next the decals was a recent trade. I had to make the wing and it does have an Aurora Slimline under it ( I only got the body in the trade). It sets nicely on the Aurora chassis and I'll add some AJ's Indy Slicks to make it more drivable. I'm working up a seat and driver for it next.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

pshoe64 said:


> I print my "decals" in plain, thinner stock paper using a laser printer. I cut them in sections that will pass through the "X" gadget. You feed the printed paper at the top of the X and pull it through the bottom side. The paper gets sandwiched between an adhesive section and a clear cover. You press it down, I use a rolling pin (don't tell my wife) to make sure the adhesive is pressed on all of the printed paper. Then you peel the clear section away, cut the decals as close as possible and peel the adhesive backing off the back. That leaves you with a thin paper decal, kind of like the old Aurora AFX G+ bodies had, only thinner. The adhesive is really sticky and keeps the decal fixed to the car, even on compound curves of fenders. The Xyron gadget was found at Walmart in the craft section. I think I paid 4.99 for it. I've done 10 cars, billboards and few other items. It turns anything you can print into a sticker. And I use 14-16 LB paper, standard is 20-22 LB.
> 
> -Paul


Neat idea! :thumbsup: I think it would be good for my customs if i plan to race hard it ll be good to protect the decals. hmm.. thanks for the tip.

Wes


----------



## foxkilo

Hi Paul,

not on all cars were delivered the wing by the factory. I never got one with wings. But have a look here they sell repo wings for the chappie as well as the F1.: http://www.slotcar-online-shop.de/


----------



## bobhch

Paul,

Hey man it's great to see all the cars you have been building to race...Very Cool!

This is some Super Nice Workmanship. You make Lexans look easy but, know you put some time and effort to get them to look that sharp!!

Bob...everyone loves a good race...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

*Some New Work*

I've been using Bill Hall's technique of gooping to smooth out the slots in my track. That's working like I wanted it to, but is taking some serious track time away (at least one lane at a time - just like the freeway)! So I said to myself, "Self, why aren't you gooping any body repairs????" So I decided to start with a basket case Aurora AFX 78 T-Bird (the extra fragile Blue version) that was busted into 4 or 5 pieces. It's nice and straight now. Since it was getting painted and was still a bit brittle, I added some filler pieces in the side windows for some extra strength. The Caddy and Lincoln are Lindy kits that had damaged or missing window posts. I fixed the Lincoln by trimming some material from behind the bumper mounts. The Caddy was not as co-operative, so it received a white donor piece, but will get painted as well. I still need to file and shape the Caddy, but the Lincoln and T-Bird are moving on to the paint shop.

-Paul









You can still see a little seam below the side window edge of the driver's door. But not too bad considering none of that was attached before.









The added material to fill in the side windows and strengthen the body a bit.









Caddy in stage 1. Still need to clean the window post up and shape it.









The Lincoln going to the paint booth with fresh window posts.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice reconstruction work on the T bird, and I really like them Lindys... Those will likely call for divorced front axles, as I recall they are a tad too long for a standard T jet. Will a specialty chassis fit in there maybe? Not so much an AW version, I think the basket handles kill that idea...


----------



## Bill Hall

Another lengthy and drawn out DOT construction project...? Sounds just like a real world road project. 

Nice straight work Paul. I always like to see the non-mainstream models come to life as a slotcar. The Caddy and Lincoln both have great detail and will make a unique pairing. Cool idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Paul, those are Very Cool Projects, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

The Caddy and the Lincoln both look like something right outta Good Fellas.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm waiting to see that Caddy!!! I guess I'm a little GM partial, not that there's anything wrong with that...RM


----------



## pshoe64

Was scanning the web for ideas and came across this.








Maybe I'll go with something closer to factory?
Also discovered I'm missing one set of headlights on the Caddy, but they are the same on both sides, so time to cast a replacement.

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

Very cool projects: nice work on fragile Blue T-Bird & like Lindy cars too. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

I seem to recall Lincoln offering Bill Blass editions, but I've never seen that Billy Blaze edition, Paul.


----------



## pshoe64

*Gulf GT40s*

Started a little side project painting up 3 versions of the Gulf Oil sponsored Ford GT40s. I'm planning on the #6 with the orange wrapped around the nose, #9 with the single stripe and the #11 with the triangle shaped orange graphic on the hood. Work in progress.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

Looks SWEET! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

*Follow Up on the GT40s*

As I was going on the Gulf liveries, I added a couple more. The #9 has wheel inserts in place, the rest will get them shortly now that I know the look pretty good. All of the decals are super thin vinyl printed off a laser printer.

-Paul


----------



## 60chevyjim

they all look great !!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As much as the Gulf series look good, I'm leaning towards that #98 color package...but that's just me... Great work on all of em!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Wow!!!


----------



## Rocket45

Looking good! 
Corey


----------



## GTPguy

Really nice detail work and finish.


----------



## XracerHO

All look GREAT! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Holy cow ... it's a GT 40 stampede. All so pretty, so shiny, so accurate. Drooooooool!

A Herculean effort to construct an entire field Paul. The inserts ARE the cherry on the cake.


----------



## JordanZ870

Fantastic finish on one and all. :thumbsup:
Crooked lines need not apply!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> Holy cow ... it's a GT 40 stampede. All so pretty, so shiny, so accurate. Drooooooool!
> 
> A Herculean effort to construct an entire field Paul. The inserts ARE the cherry on the cake.


 
I agree -- I frown on the livery police most days but still appreciate the spot-on replicas when they appear. Great job Shoe!


----------



## bobhch

Paul,

Fantastic Decal and Paint work on these GT40 cars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

They are done real nice and are neat to see on your layout. 
Thanks for posting them up.

Bob...WOW!! This is a whole lot of COOL...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

:thumbsup:those are some great looking 40's


----------



## win43

Love those GT 40s 'specially the blue ones.


----------



## pshoe64

*New Project - AW T-Jet Build*

Okay, we're taking a different spin in the Shoebox Garage for the next couple of weeks. A friend of mine asked me to build up a T-Jet for him, "like you used to race back in the day". He asked for a drag car, so no pans or added weight. So starting off with an AW running chassis, the plan started taking shape. First I removed every scrap of extra weight off the chassis and gear plate I could without compromising the structure of the chassis parts. Next I added brass sleeves on every axle or armature point. Then I started on replacing the plastic gears with some lightened brass. A rewind and some additional tweaks, some classic AJs rims, glued and trued silicon out back, sponge in the front. I'm waiting for the Model Motoring 69 Camaro SS to be delivered and we'll start the final parts of the build. Here's some of the progress shots and where we are at now. More to come....

-Paul


----------



## alpink

you can safely remove most of the clip down to the sides and remove some more weight there. gear plate could have been relieved a little more too. but, nice looking upgrades so far.


----------



## joegri

nice job on cuttin n grindin pshoe! i especially like the the way the gears are lightened. did you use a jig to do that? or free hand. and bushings are always a fun mod for these lil cars. i,m quite sure yer pal will be very happy with that baby! thanx for posting some pics cuz i needed a lil bit of inspireation these dayz!


----------



## XracerHO

Great chassis work & can't wait to see the Camaro mounted. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool engineering stuff P64!!! Like those shiney wheels too!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Zoiks! 

That lower pinion shaft bush is a close tolerance job. Theres not a lot of meat there to start with. How'd you sneak that in there so nicely with absolutely zero distortion to the plastic?


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Great looking mods on the chassis. I've done the axle bushings, but never attempted the arm and pinion bushings. You may just have given me the push after seeing your work. Thanks for posting and also inspiring!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Fast n Furious....Woooooooooooooooooosh*

pshoe64 everything looks fast n furious here...Very Nice Work!!

Bob...just saw the movie and now the slot car is here...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

Bill Hall said:


> Zoiks!
> 
> That lower pinion shaft bush is a close tolerance job. Theres not a lot of meat there to start with. How'd you sneak that in there so nicely with absolutely zero distortion to the plastic?


Hey Bill, I did everything on a drill press at very low RPM. I remember doing these by hand, back in the day, and screwing up a lot of chassis! But I measured twice and drilled once. The bushings are made from 3/32" K&S brass tubing. The gears were also milled in the gear press. I made a "gear holder" by making a hole in a piece of wood with a paddle bit that was the same diameter as the idler and cluster gears. I secured them down with a screw, drew lines across the gears as a guide, and lined up the drill bit in the press and went to town. A hand file cleaned up the the rest. I polished and lapped the gears in afterward. I need to ante up for a peening press for the brass gears. I've been eyeing the RT-HO tools. Time to save up the coin. Hey father's Day is coming up, maybe a few hints to the TM and pit crew (kids).

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Paul, very nice work on that chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ

pshoe64 said:


> The Chaparral 2F and the 936 started out as Carreras, I think I have the Matra 630 also. They are very low profile from the side and don't fit much of anything. I've been reworkiing the sides to make them a bit deeper to squeeze a chassis into fit and still have clearance for pick ups etc. That's one of things that are taking me so long. The 936 is really close maybe early next year. The Chappy and Matra, not so close. But I'm still working on them. I'll post something up when they are ready for consumption
> 
> -Paul


 
Paul-

I know it has been a awhile, but are any of these ready for the mass market?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## beast1624

pshoe64 said:


> I need to ante up for a peening press for the brass gears. I've been eyeing the RT-HO tools.
> -Paul


Paul
I finally sprung for one of those and boy, what a life saver. Definitely worth the investment!

Thanks for the information...looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## pshoe64

*NeverHad This Happen Before*

This is the first (in 40 years) of building a chassis that I had a pancake motor destroy a brass idler gear. Halfway down the strip and BOOM! Parts everywhere. I thought I hand-grenaded the armature, but it's perfectly okay. I still haven't found all the pieces of the gear. I guess I'll head back to the drill press. It was turning 1.5-1.6 seconds on a 20 foot-7 inch strip before the gearbox exploded. Didn't think to drape a tranny blanket over the gear plate...

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice job Paul :thumbsup: Cuz you know it ain't drag racing- if there ain't parts carnage scattered every now and then


----------



## alpink

OOPS. well parts is parts! keep on trying though. I like quick passes and those sound fast!


----------



## Jisp

Once, just once I'd like to have some part of a slot car blow up on me while running it...... it's never happened. No showers of sparks, no flamage and no flying debris. I gotta be doing something wrong.

Good job Paul! Actually, looking closer at your photo, it looks to me like the gear was also beginning to give way at around the 1 - 2 o'clock position. Gear problem aside I'm enjoying watching the build, thanks for posting it.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Love the parts picture...now this is like the real 1/1 world with parts flying and motors blowing to bits...BOOM!! 

Bob...PUSH IT....Push it real good...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

*Dodge Midnite Express*

This is one of Hilltop's casting that I've been working on for a while. Rebuilding the track is almost done, so a bit of distraction is welcome.

Looks like sharing off my website has gone stupid again.
Here's a link to the images, they are at the bottom of page.

Shoebox Street Machines

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*Pics Fixed*

Bump for fixed pictures.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

This looks Perfect in Black with the Express decals!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...another keeper 4-U...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Express!!! All that extra detail work you done, makes her look gooooood!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Really Great looking Express! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Super clean Midnite Express! Hey didn't Plymouth make a Warlock version of this also?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that looks sharp Paul!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

1976Cordoba said:


> Super clean Midnite Express! Hey didn't Plymouth make a Warlock version of this also?


I think he did, but I can't find the pic. I'm working on the Lil Red Express and this version of the Warlock.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

Holy Green Toads and Lilly Pads that is a neat green Warlock truck!!

I got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell! :dude:

Bob...great now I have DODGE fever...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The Warlock was still a Dodge...by then, Plymouth didn't have a pickup but they did have a version of the f/s dodge van...more importantly they had the Trailduster, which was barely recognizable from the Ramcharger but still extremely cool.


----------



## WesJY

WHHHHHHHOOOOAAA!!! Thats one BAD A$$ LOOKING TRUCK!!!

Wes


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Man if there is anything I love more than Black & Gold is Green & Gold too cool.

While on the subject of rare Dodge trucks. There was a guy I saw in my town, that had a longbed 2wd Ram truck 1970s or 80s. But here is the rare/strange it was blue with gold stitching on it like a pair of jeans. I could see the seats & they were made of you guessed it, blue jeans! I did a quick google search about it & I found nothing. Has anybody seen or heard of this truck?


----------



## alpink

Wrangler?

nope, not Levis either.


----------



## pshoe64

My dad had a Jeep with Levi interior. It was a Renegade, 1980 I think. Haven't found anything on the Dodge trucks...yet. Back to work on my Warlock decals.

-Paul


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

I found it! It is called "The Jean Machine" here is a facebook page for field find. http:// https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426000114109808.88157.214118028631352&type=3


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426000114109808.88157.214118028631352&type=3


----------



## pshoe64

*Latest Project*

With the help of an HT member, I took some of their art and did a little enhancing and came up with this. Had an original at one time, so with a little effort, I'm very happy with how this turned out.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

That came out SuWeeeeet!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Never heard of the Jean Machine but that's kinda cool. I had a Levis edition Jeep too, my '78 CJ-7 Renegade. The interior was a denim-look vinyl but not actual denim. They had Levis edition AMC cars too.


----------



## joegri

yea pshoe i,m a big fan of the capri body and that one says road race champion! nice job on that baby.those box fender vars are slick!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

joegri said:


> yea pshoe i,m a big fan of the capri body and that one says road race champion! nice job on that baby.those box fender vars are slick!


Thank you!! I was racking my brain trying to figure out what kind of car that is duh! Capri I think I had a lock up for day or so. I just could not figure that out for whatever reason. Thank you!


----------



## pshoe64

Sorry guys I didn't think to add the information of what I was cloning. Doh! on my part. It's a copy of the Aurora AFX #1994 SP1000/SP Fast Capri GT.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

This is the next project on the schedule.
The SP1000 AFX Valvoline BMW M1. I have the car and I'm working up the #9s and the Valvoline logos. The rest will be paint and masking.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

Capri....Oh Yeah!! Great Job on that Dude. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## pshoe64

*A Goopy Kinda Day*

Started on a repair and "restore streak this weekend. Managed to repair the Vega FC with the busted spoiler. I can't even see a break line. The Petty 84 Grand Prix is still getting worked up and the Tyco and AFX cars got new window posts. I think the Matador with the wavy original post will get replaced. I tried to straighten it out, but it's too far gone for my skills.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

Looks GOOD!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

Oops, forgot the Vega photos and the Pepsi Malibu.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool pix and subjects Paul. Nice to see you hard at it!


----------



## pshoe64

*My Latest Forgery - BMW M1*

I still need to clean up the black outlines around the window frames and get the glass in place, but it will probably be at least a week before I'll get that chance, so I thought I'd post an update.

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work with the BMW, really like that Pepsi Chevelle!!!...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You've been busy Shoe!! I agree with Hilltop. That Pepsi Chevelle looks SHARP!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice work with the BMW, really like that Pepsi Chevelle!!!...RM


What he said. Now you just need a Coke Chevelle for a head to head race.

Dave


----------



## pshoe64

*More things finished up*

Finished up the BMW M1 and now the Faller Porsche 917. I threw another shot of the Alitalia Capri since that was the catalyst that got me rolling again.

-Paul


----------



## vickers83

:thumbsup: Awesome re-creations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Wondermous work on interesting subjects Paul. 

The considerable amount of artwork adds a huge degree of difficulty in AFX restos. Giggle...thats why I avoid them.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Man those are really good looking builds too cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

o man those capri,s get me everytime! nice job on all.:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Gotta agree, great looking cars and yes, the Capri does it for me also. Back before I started scratch building, those Capri's were my favorites for sedan body racing.
Anxious to see more!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking stuff P64!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: red, white, and black just goes together on any car...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: All above are Awesome re-creations, so crisp & well defined. :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

*While Waiting For Paint To Dry*

I was feeling a bit better this weekend, so I started working on the paint and finish on the Tuckers. While waiting for the paint to dry (literally) I started working on a custom wire frame chassis. I wanted to use the Hotwheels Ferrari Sharknose F1 body (I'll resin cast it down the line) as my goal dimensions. I'm using one of the RC helicopter motors since it's nice and small. I need to come up with a pick up system, but for one afternoon's work, I'm getting it in the right direction.

-Paul

Start of the frame:









After a couple of hours:









Height compare with a Slimline:


----------



## pshoe64

*Done for a while*

Had this done for a while, just now took pictures. I know it's been done to death, but Hilltops casting is so darn good, I had to build a Little Red Express. The Midnight Express looks good next to it. I have one body left and I'm planning on a green version of the Warlock.

-Paul


----------



## Hittman101

Wow love the frame!! Whats it made out of?? Please keep coming


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Paul, lots of cool stuff coming out of you garage :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing


----------



## chappy2

Sweet scratch built F1, Paul! Looking forward to watching its progress. 

Chappy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking stuff P64!!! Like the blackwash on the grill...thanks for the good words plug!!! RM


----------



## pshoe64

The frame and rear axle tube supports are fabricated from .035 piano wire.
The rear and front axle tune are 1/8" outside diameter-.064 inside diameter K&S brass tubing. The Aurora .063 axles fit just right in the tubes. The brass reinforced areas are just flat brass strips cut to fit and soldered in place.

I just pulled some more reference photos and discovered I made the wheelbase too short. I'll keep this one as-is and solder up one with the correct wheelbase. Somewhere in the HT archives was a tech note about what size resistor to use on these mini-motors to keep them from roasting on 20 volt power. Anypne that remembers which thread that was on, can you post a note here?

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*Lotus 40 Builds*

As I've been working on the Tucker 48s, I started digging around through the project pile and found the other C&R Lotus 40 resin cast. I few more minutes, hours, days, I find the decals too. So between Tucker work, I started the A.J. Foyt version of the Lotus. Here's a few pics of it and the first Lotus I did back when C&R first released the body. It would be great to see a Genie, Huffacker, or Cooper/Cobra to go along with the Lotus. Maybe something I'll dig into at a later date.

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

Two Great Lotus 40's! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Paul, even tho I'm NOT a huge fan of Road Race cars, those Lotus are pretty cool :thumbsup: ....and 100x better looking than my Aurora McLaren ELVA T-Jet ! LOL


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Lotus`s Paul! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking pair there. :thumbsup: Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Those look great Paul!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ

Lots of very cool builds.Keepem coming!!!


----------



## tomhocars

The Lotus looks great.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Can Ams and pics!!! Some great detail work/action!!! Still lik'n those Dodge trucks too!!! RM


----------



## win43

They're all great, but i'm really digging the Lotus.


----------



## Race Inc.

well done


----------



## pshoe64

As most of you here know, I run the Racing to the Future™ program in KY schools across the state and we are now seeing other schools and clubs running this and similar programs. RttF focuses on science, math and engineering and we use slot cars to teach those concepts. Last year and this year we have focused on getting the girls more involved (and very successfully). We were asked to come up with a pink or purple TFD dragster for them this year. Here's the paint job we will be taking to Northern KY University Tuesday for the regional event.

-Paul


----------



## alpink

that is pretty ...
pretty cool


----------



## bobhch

Vrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooooooooom!!

Great Dragster and Can Ams too.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Bob...keep on racin'...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That should get the gals involved!!! RM


----------



## pshoe64

*Slacker Catching Up*

Okay, I'm a slacker! Well maybe unfocused would be better description. Been working on the Racing to the Future drag strip so custom work has been spastic at best. A few months ago I bought a Powerslick Too Much in gold and black. I forgot they were closer to 1/43rd scale, not HO. I like the paint schemes, so a couple of rough Too Much and Turbo Turn-on cars got a respray. All is painted, no decals this go round. I'm going to do the candy red and black version of the Too Much later down the road.

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good to see ya back P64!!! We need more customs!!! Like the color combos...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Me personally I like these bodies. I actually use them for my Modified AFX chassis'!!

Great for aerodynamics!

They look great Paul


----------



## Frank Broughton

VERY NICE!!!! Love the gold with the black strip!


----------



## XracerHO

Great color schemes! ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

So I'm recovering from the heart surgery and have started to feel well enough to tinker around with some projects. I can't work on stuff as long as I would like to, but 20-30 minutes is great for the distraction.

So first up is a project for a friend. He bought a 2013 1 LE Camaro and I worked up an AW Camaro to match up his ride. I modified the rear exhaust to match up his quads and made some decals to detail the logos and lights.




























Next is a project for my wife, the Kyle Busch fan (I still haven't figured that one out yet) but hey she watches racing with me so no complaints. The body is one of my resin creations and I also made the decals.



















Now I'll start working on some more fundraiser cars.

-Paul


----------



## alpink

Camaro is cool
and the Boooosch car is nice too


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff P64...glad to see ya able to post/build some cool customs!!! Like the white with black accented Camaro the best...RM


----------



## pshoe64

Here's my buddy's car that I modeled from.










-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

Good looking builds the Camaro & Stock Car! Really like the decal lights on the Camaro & glad to see you tinkering! RL


----------



## vaBcHRog

Nice to see you back at it :wave:


----------



## pshoe64

Here's my newest project in progress. I'm having issues with the yellow. It keeps cracking in places, but I'm working it out as I go. My goal is to replicate the Charger, Datsun and Escort in the AFX ad.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like these new projects!!! Wish Aurora had released those...RM


----------



## rodstrguy

JL did the Baja Bug in that color or close to it. I think that is probably one of the best versions for both the Datsun and the Capri... It is too bad they weren't made...


----------



## pshoe64

*Clear Body Restoration Work*

Working on restoring some stuff I raced in the 70s-80s-90s. I need to start building chassis for all of these.

-Paul








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

More Later


----------



## pshoe64

*A Little Slot Car VooDoo*

See what happens when you listen to some CCR and you get a theme in your head. Completed "Sinister Purpose" this weekend. I won't use the candy purple paint again. It chips very easily. Love the look, it will not hold up. But I will use the Sinister Purpose theme on some more cars in the future. A little slot car voodoo.

-Paul


----------



## alpink

booootiful!
Paul, dip that body in Pledge floor wax with Future in it.
that will protect it from chipping and give a nice glass like shine.


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice work on the Corvette & imaginative concept! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the restoration work on your clear bodies too! ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

Thanks for the compliments guys. Al, she's dipped but not before I chipped a spot test fitting the windows. I got it all touched up nice and cleared, but the Testors Candy Grape is fragile at best. I think I'll go back to the Duplicolor Metalcast for the candy colors. The car is decently fast now. Sinister has a 3 ohm arm and some HPS slant magnets I still had in the parts drawer and geared out at 8-22. The rims are Vincent Centerlines with some original Tyco silicons that came with the old 440 Magnum cars. She's passing the 1320 in just under .9 seconds (.899 has been the best pass so far) and tweaking 26-27 MPH. 

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*Graduation Cars*

When my girls (both slot car fans) reached high school graduation I was asked to build them a custom car of their choice. My oldest, Briana, graduated in 2012 and wanted a Mazda RX-7. Five years later my youngest is graduating and asked for a Porsche 935. Both cars painted in the local high schools colors with their "Rowdy Rebel" mascot and their graduation year. The Porsche has Vincent Fuchs rims to add a bit of flash.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*A Couple of Projects Completed*

A couple of projects completed. The 50? Chevy with a 4-Gear stuffed underneath with some narrowed rims and tires, so I could keep the skirts. The Pro-stock is a reworked S-III that has stock motor and magnets, but has BSRT motor brushes and springs and some braid work. This thing screams, turning the 1320 at 33 MPH and ticking the ETs at .689. The Candy-O theme was challenge thrown to me by a friend that saw some of my custom work and said I needed something "different". I think I pulled it off.























































-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on both cars but shouldn't the name of the second car be Candy Kiss! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

pshoe64 said:


> A couple of projects completed. The 50? Chevy with a 4-Gear stuffed underneath with some narrowed rims and tires, so I could keep the skirts. The Pro-stock is a reworked S-III that has stock motor and magnets, but has BSRT motor brushes and springs and some braid work. This thing screams, turning the 1320 at 33 MPH and ticking the ETs at .689. The Candy-O theme was challenge thrown to me by a friend that saw some of my custom work and said I needed something "different". I think I pulled it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Paul


I'd LOVE one of these (Finished/Detailed Body Only) I can do the 4-gear chassis :grin2:
Taking "Orders"??

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## jimkelsey

Your Bel Air looks amazing! I wish mine looked that clean. Nice paint work and detail!


----------



## jimkelsey

Who makes the Chevy body?


----------



## pshoe64

The Chevy is a push toy I picked on eBay for $1.00. Finished this up this weekend. Of course, Jill snapped this up for her collection of cars. Guess I need to start building the 50 Merc Convertible to race against her. Kenickie and Rizzo look pretty comfortable in their ride.

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

Greased Lightning - Very COOL! ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

Finished up with this 1965 Impala. This is the first time I used the Molotow Liquid Chrome Marker. This thing works great and it is mirrored chrome! The photos don't do it justice. If you haven't tried one of these, pick one up. Hobby Lobby have 'em. I'm seeing some chrome engine work work coming up in my future.

-Paul


----------



## alpink

the chrome looks darn good
thank you for the tip


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cooooooool Merc, like that 65 tooooo!!!
I tried the small 1mm pen, looks good, ordered the 4mm...
Bumpers look great, lots better than silver!!!...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking 65 & going to try & find those markers! ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

Okay, I'm going racing this weekend for the first time since 1993. So I apologize to the other drivers now for my, what will be my obvious, lack of driving skills and eyesight. But I did build two cars for the event and hopefully the VooDoo theme will unnerve everyone enough so I can get out front, for like half a second! Looking forward to running some laps.

-Paul


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice looking cars! Do us proud. :thumbsup:

The last time I went - I couldnt keep up with where my car was on track. I would just watch my lane and when it blurred by I would try to track it again. :nerd:


----------



## pshoe64

First chance I've had to post since racing last Saturday. First off, the guys at LCS club are excellent and they made me feel like I was racing there for years. Great bunch to run with. I managed to finish in the top 7...and it just so happened there were 7 racers that day! But I had a blast and learned a lot. I need some practice, but I did have a fast car and was able to run several laps with the lead group. I need to learn to watch my car and not everyone else's again. Looking forward to the next race and improving. I really liked the ViperJet, it was very different than anything I raced before. Working on my next build for the weekend and spend some time on my track getting lap time down. Thanks again to Stan for the invite and to Byron for hosting. Byron has a beautiful Tyco track that is very smooth and challenging. Made new friends with Walter, Joey, Steve and David. Can't wait to race some more with you guys.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

:woohoo: Congrates on finishing in the top ten!










:grin2:


----------



## pshoe64

Trying out Imagur as a new host site. Finished closing out PB this week. This is my latest racing build. The Western Auto livery was a bit more challenging than I thought it would be, but I like how it turned out. I'm enjoying the paint and build sessions. Now if I could get my driving skills to improve!

--Paul


----------



## jimkelsey

Beautiful job on the Western Auto car! Wow!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I like that...!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the build & a Marchon Western Auto livery #17 stockcar sitting beside would make a good race team pic. ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

pshoe64 said:


> Trying out Imagur as a new host site. Finished closing out PB this week. This is my latest racing build. The Western Auto livery was a bit more challenging than I thought it would be, but I like how it turned out. I'm enjoying the paint and build sessions. Now if I could get my driving skills to improve!
> 
> --Paul


Hi Paul :smile2:
got any for $$Sale$$ ???

TY,
Bubba (The Senile) 123 :grin2:


----------



## pshoe64

Bubba,

Strange you should ask at this time, but yes, I will be selling some painted and detailed bodies in the next couple of weeks. I want to build a new track, so I need to raise some funds to fill a couple of gaps to buy the track. I'll have the cars posted on the E-auction site under a Description that will include "Speed Inc". I'm painting up the Red Lobster car right now, not sure what others I will do in the clear body line. I'm also working up a Sanford & Son PU Truck and the "Greased Lightning" car from Grease. Those are both hard bodies. I should have all of these posted in a couple of weeks. Drop me a PM if you are interested.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123

pshoe64 said:


> Bubba,
> 
> Strange you should ask at this time, but yes, I will be selling some painted and detailed bodies in the next couple of weeks. I want to build a new track, so I need to raise some funds to fill a couple of gaps to buy the track. I'll have the cars posted on the E-auction site under a Description that will include "Speed Inc". I'm painting up the Red Lobster car right now, not sure what others I will do in the clear body line. I'm also working up a Sanford & Son PU Truck and the "Greased Lightning" car from Grease. Those are both hard bodies. I should have all of these posted in a couple of weeks. Drop me a PM if you are interested.
> 
> -Paul


Hey Paul,
YUP DEFFINATELY Interested on a "Sanford & Son" P/U !! :grin2:

"Which" Greased-Lightning ?? the one they did the race with, OR, the Dream-Fantasy-Musical one???
(I would be interested in a set of just the detailed; Driver/Passenger(s)
for a DEFFINITE Start..) :grin2: 

Then the car w/passenger(s) (esp. IF it's that Dune-Buggy-ish looking Musical Sequence Version...

I have better "Luck", w/ "Hard-Bodies" anyways :wink2:

TY!!

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## pshoe64

I've been working on Lexan bodies lately. All of the bodies and decals are my design. I did sneak in a hard body Camaro in the latest works.

-Paul


----------



## alpink

you are doing a tremendous job with those clear lexan bodies.
I have painted a few, mostly 1/24, and they can be tricky.
nice Camaro too!


----------

